# Any questions that i should ask about blood test



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been to donate more blood for testing this morning. The reason being that my last tests a month ago showed higher glucose levels a higher blood count :? 
Along with another kidney function test.

I am back with another nurse on thursday.
Are there any questions that i need to ask.

thanks in anticipation

DAve p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my last few blood tests have shown higher than usual levels of sugar, but I'm not diabetic and the nurse says it's not unusual to get blips like this, just keep an eye on it at each check over. The time of day of the check can make the level vary as well.

If you are really concerned (or hypochondriacal) you can buy cheap blood sugar level monitors from Lloyds chemists £20-30ish - I nearly did, but then couldn't be bothered as the doc wasn't overly concerned about me


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If they keep on taking so many blood samples from you Dave then you will need to ask them for a blood transfusion!

Handy if you know your blood-group.

Mine is *Be Positive *- my life memo!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

What was high in your blood count? Red blood cells, white blood cells, platelets, CRP etc

Depending on what was high would make a difference. For example high white cell count can be indicative of infection.
High CRP indicative of an inflammatory process.
High red cells can increase liklihood of clots etc etc etc

Kidney function tests as the name suggests is to check how well your kidneys are functioning. They test for various things Urea and Creatinine and certain dissolved salts sodium potassium etc


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> If you are really concerned (or hypochondriacal) you can buy cheap blood sugar level monitors from Lloyds chemists £20-30ish - I nearly did, but then couldn't be bothered as the doc wasn't overly concerned about me


*Don't* do that. You'll only get paranoid, and your blood sugar count does bounce up & down during the day to feed that paranoia. They really don't recommend using a meter unless you're a tablet or insulin controlled diabetic (indeed may even be the latter). If that's the case, then the meters cost next to nothing and you'd get the relevant consumable strips on (free) repeat prescription.

Dave, chances are they're monitoring something called your HbA1C level, rather than instantaneous blood sugar level. This is defacto gives an indication of your average blood sugar levels over the last 3 months - so no hiding from it. Ask them what it's reading...normal level is between 4 and 7. If you're marginally above 7 as has been said it could be a blip, if signicantly above an inicator of mature-onset diabetes.

If they're concerned, from memory it's checked by getting you to fast, then giving you a glucose drink, and measuring your instantaneous blood sugar levels a few hours later - that way they can see if your body's correctly converting the sugar.

On the kidney function side of things, if you do have elevated uric acid levels (think that's what it is) and it's consistently so, they may give you an ultrasound just to check all is ok (or in extreme a CAT scan).

Diabetes isn't the end of the world, especially at your age. It just means the medical profession is all over you like a rash, so can pick up on anything that's awry. Consider it as a positive - you get the style of treatment most have to go private for. Personally, discovering I was diabetic was best thing that happened to me - I live a far healthier lifestyle now, and the close attention meant they picked up my kidney function wasn't perfect, which highlighted that (ahem) I'd gone 35 years not realising I only had one of them. Without the diabetes I'd be blissfully (and probably ultimately fatally) unaware...

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Carol 
I do not know which levels were high, I will get to know that on thursday. I rarely suffer anything other than a cold like most people.
Last illness was an attack of gout over a year ago.

Sprinta
I am not a hypochondriac, i just take pills that i am prescribed.
I eat a healthy diet but admit to not getting enough exercise, and being about 4 inches too short for my weight.


I work on the theory that it is my job to die.

Its the Docs job to save me.

Dave p


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I like your attitude - "4" too short for your height" :lol: 

The pills you take are for your blood pressure maybe?

If your BP gets too high or too low your kidneys don't function properly so my guess this is just a way to monitor your drugs effectiveness. But this assumption is based on intuition rather than deep seated knowledge of the subject, stroke something furry this is supposed to help.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Quote---stroke something furry this is supposed to help.

Have you got something furry to stroke Dave? Anyway I expect that with your breeding your blood is blue! With all the problems that you have suffered recently I suspect that your BP has been high. When Lady P is feeling better, I am sure that she will soothe your troubled breast and your BP will be back to normal. Best wishes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ramblington quote`If your BP gets too high or too low your kidneys don't function properly so my guess this is just a way to monitor your drugs effectiveness. But this assumption is based on intuition rather than deep seated knowledge of the subject, stroke something furry this is supposed to help. 

BP was raised when blood samples were taken.

Stroke something furry, Five dogs in the house and only one ..... :lol: 

dave p


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

BOOM BOOM ! meeow!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't tell you what to ask Dave, but I can tell you who NEVER to mention the blood tests to, even if they prove nothing is wrong. In a moment of idiocy I mentioned to my life insurance company that I'd once had blood tests because my GP thought there MIGHT be something wrong with my liver function tests. I was sent to a consultant at my local hospital who did the tests and, when told I was on Ibropruphen for a bad back, said the levels were to be expected, go away and enjoy my life and that there was nothing wrong. However because I was on the tablets for a few months just to have another test 3 months later. By then things had settled down back wise, I was off the tabs and everything was OK

But that wasn't good enough for the insurance company! They were of the opinion that they wouldn't be doing the extra tests if nothing was wrong so I had to see their doctor, who agreed with my GP and consultant that I was fine. 

BUT THEY STILL WEREN'T HAPPY! The policy payments were doubled, I wasn't covered for liver problems that caused any future death and they thought going abroad for long periods in the van were not being covered either.

I cancelled the policy because I wasn't prepared to pay the premiums and changed to a company who were happy to take my GPs and consultants word there was nothing wrong with me.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Dave - ask them to test PSA levels as well. It is always worth adding that to any blood test. One blood test will tell you something about your PSA levels, the real value is in having a series of blood tests to see if there is any trend up or down - or it is stable.
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

As Paul Rosbotham said...



> Diabetes isn't the end of the world, especially at your age. It just means the medical profession is all over you like a rash, so can pick up on anything that's awry. Consider it as a positive - you get the style of treatment most have to go private for. Personally, discovering I was diabetic was best thing that happened to me - I live a far healthier lifestyle now, and the close attention meant they picked up my kidney function wasn't perfect, which highlighted that (ahem) I'd gone 35 years not realising I only had one of them. Without the diabetes I'd be blissfully (and probably ultimately fatally) unaware...


As I've said in another thread, having diabetes was a happy accident which led to my prostate cancer being discovered and dealt with.

Regarding the absence of a kidney


> I'd gone 35 years not realising I only had one of them.


 I think you'll find Mavis Locovan beats you hands down on that one!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Regarding the absence of a kidney
> 
> 
> > I'd gone 35 years not realising I only had one of them.
> ...


Wasn't aware I was in an ailment competition!! :lol: :lol: I'm just happy they picked it up early enough that I could do something about it!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This other test will be to confirm the results of the first one.

Namely, they found traces of blood in your alcohol stream. :?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> This other test will be to confirm the results of the first one.
> 
> Namely, they found traces of blood in your alcohol stream. :?


chuckle chuckle :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Test results show an unusual high reading on BP and blood tests.
I have to go for a Glucose tolerance test next week.

Dave p


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

So often when we know we are going to have a test our blood pressure shoots up so first thing to say this may be transient so relax, second thing to say is why not try a strict low cholesterol diet and see if shifting some of the debris in your tubes will help lower your BP. the wonder supplement LYCOPENE ( tomato concentrate) http://www.leffingwell.com/lycopene.htm one a day is supposed to work wonders at lowering cholesterol take one aday, don't do any vigorous exercise if you are cold- warm up very gradually, and stay away from freezing fog. chill out some more and try not to worry.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have to go for a Glucose tolerance test next week.
> 
> Dave p


That'll be the sugary drink - get bored waiting for a couple of hours - blood test one I described above. Take a good book...

On BP, be aware that if you are diabetic, they'll have more stringent targets for you than is the case for the general population.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi ramblington 
my BP was 140 /82 this morning. 135/90 six months ago
Cholesterol 4.2 previousely 3.9 six months ago.
I eat tomatoes every day and all the other dark coloured healthy fruits and veges.
Red meat once a week Chicken and fish three times a week each
Porridge oats for breccy.
I do not drink fizzzy pops, coke ., lemonade etc.
I like my whisky as it was made. :lol: 
I do not exercise enough. A bike ride is about 50 miles or so on a Suzuki 8) 

Lady p has put tea out on smaller plates tonight.  
I have removed Macdonalds poi`s from sat nav :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing the best you can -but can you do better ?can you do without dairy produce and all red meat for a while, get things under control then you can cheat a bit, as you can see on the chart- processed tomato products have the most beneficial results, go for it, take control of your health, smaller plates are a brilliant idea......all the best. 

High cholesterol effects all your blood vessels heart Brain and your old man's ability to raise a smile- tiny blood vessels can become hardened with debris, or bits of crap can break off and block major blood vessels to the vital organs, this is why it is important to warm up gradually when doing exercise to give the vessels a chance to dilate thus lessening the risk of debris blocking them when exercising. all the best.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Doctor ramblington, 

I can still raise a  

I believe that we should be taught more about our bodies whilst at school. And also which DHSS forms we ned to know about :lol: 

Cheers
Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Are you on statins Dave? If the glucose tolerance test goes the wrong way, you'll be put on them as a matter of course - that'll get your cholesterol down (though it's not hyper high now).

BP is too high. Not sure what guidance is for your age range, but wouldn't surprise me if they're after 130/70 ish. Expect to be put on tablets for that.

Jump & you'll rattle....

Mind you if you'd not stuck more than a full bottle of port away over the last week... :wink: 

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Paul
On statins for the last two years.
BP tablets. for the last two years
i think th ewhisky is the problem.
Do not need the blue pills :lol: 
dave p


----------

